

Megaupload looks to be back up on a website ip address - laglad
http://109.236.83.66/
could someone confirm if this is real?
======
pluc
Apparently, it's a fake. I have no sources (except this French page:
[http://www.pcinpact.com/breve/68443-megaupload-fake-
phishing...](http://www.pcinpact.com/breve/68443-megaupload-fake-
phishing.htm)) that claims they've contacted representatives.

~~~
pluc
I contacted WorldStream.nl, owner of the IP. I'll report back if they respond.

~~~
pluc
Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for your notice! We checked the site is is not a phishing site
neither the new megaupload, our customer just uses the site for marketing
purpose.

